# DNR check stations



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Was jsut wondering why the dnr check stations are not opened during alot of the rifle season. There is this one check station that I drive by all the time and I have not once seen it open. When I came home from hunting, I did not see one check station open. i did want to drop of my deer head but did not have a chance. Any help here?


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I had the same problem. MDOT closed the rest area north of Alma. So the DNR no longer had a place to run a deer check area. I thought the DNR would setup at the Clare rest stop, but they didn't.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I actually found an open check station on the way home from the U.P. during gun season about 15 years ago.

Ever since then, I have never passed one that was open on the way south.

I've driven by closed check stations while hauling an approximate total of 30-40 deer. 

I always wish they were open when I drive by with a deer in the bed.

Why do they close so early when they know hunters are hunting in the evening?

Hunt


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

The highway deer check stations are strategically located along major travel arteries. Hunters who bring their deer to the check stations will learn much about their animal. DNR staff measure antlers, examine teeth and record where the deer was taken, its age, sex, total antler points and antler beam diameter.

The information gathered through hunter participation at check stations helps state wildlife biologists evaluate the health and condition of the herd for future management. In northeast Michigan, the check stations provide valuable information regarding the prevalence of Bovine Tuberculosis.

This year in addition to the highway stations, there were a total of 93 locations arround the state that a person could take a deer or deer head. Stations are open during day light hours. Examination of the deer and gathering location data requires good light conditions to see the animals or age the deer. 

A complete list of DNR information stations and deer check stations including hours of operation and phone numbers, as well as DMU maps, hunting regulations and other hunting information, is available on the DNR Web site at:

http://www.midnr.com/pdfs/hunting/deer_2001deerchk.pdf

John Urbain
Wildlife Biologist
Michigan DNR
373-9337
[email protected]


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Perhaps there would be more deer checked if it was open when most hunters have the deer in their truck. That being after dark. I hunt in Illinois and have taken one deer in during the day and the people checking always say it's slow during the day. After dark, they have flood lights at their gun season checks and big hand lights. People will be more apt to check them in when they have their hunting gear on and aren't worried about blood on clothing. Plus, once a deer is hung at camp, most poeple will just cut it down right before they leave for home. Unless of course, you think you have enough deer for data. Then again, in Illinois checking deer is part of the hunt and is required.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Fierkej, 
Thank you for your reply. But I would have to disagree though. I have been around check stations during the rifle opener and still do not see them opened. Also, what Bob said should be a idea to think of. I shot my deer 5 minutes before closing time. Left the same night and did not see any check stations open. I would of been more then happy to have my deer checked but they were closed. The next day, all I wanted was that deer to be made into eating portions. 

once again, thank you for the reply!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *Unless of course, you think you have enough deer for data. Then again, in Illinois checking deer is part of the hunt and is required. *


Bob-
Jean is not a policy maker at the DNR. She works for a living! 

Lets not bash the wrong people. I am pretty outspoken in my views about the political, and non-scientific end of the TB issue but nobody involved with that would give me the time of day.

By the way I hope that I dont seem outta line...I just wanted to remind everyone that (as I understand) Jean has been nice enough to answer questions as they relate to her postion as a biologist working on the TB issue. 

It is not my intent to put you on the spot, and I hope no offense is taken.


jp


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Many posts pro and con about mandatory deer checks. I don't want to get into that debate again but, if a person thinks that deer check in should be mandatory, with the number of check stations there are, would it not be worth the effort on the part of the hunter to take their deer to a check station, even if they took it the next day when the station was open. If we believe that it should be mandatory, why do we wait for a law to force it, why not just do it? We all know that even a law will not be 100% obeyed. When do we as hunters take some responsibility? Maybe if enough of us went to check stations on our own, it would show the powers to be that we as hunters want to walk the walk and not just talk the talk.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I hope I wasn't sounding too testy. When I talked to Jeff Green, the biologist for Newaygo and Osceola, he told me that they had their quota of heads. So, in affect, they have enough. As far as stating the checks are part of the hunt in Illinois, I thought it was worth mentioning. Jeff Green, who by the way has been great everytime I've talked to him, seemed unaware that they had checks and he had no idea that they issue buck tags by county. So any info won't hurt. My issue with taking a deer in without making it so everyone has to do it, is that if more people starting taking deer in, the DNR would just claim another record year and that the voluntary checks had more deer than ever. To Jean, I'm sorry if it appeared that I jumped on you. I know you're doing everything you can to get rid of TB. If anything, my snappy answer may be an illustration of the frustration that some of us are feeling. I guess you'd want to look back at the post were I mentioned more info and plans for the future. I also know that you folks have to process this years info before you can plan for next year. That just makes sense. I also realize that you have nothing to do with setting quota's or the like. It's just that some of us are scared to death that unlimited permits will come back in area's where TB has never been found. By now you can probably feel some of that. Unfortunately, some of those feelings have been directed at you, and for that, I apologize. Let's start from scratch...so, how's the TB looking this year? Ha,ha.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I was not bashing anyone. I just don't get it why the deeer checks can't be oepned later when most hunters are coming in. Sometimes the next day you don't have time to take the head in. Like is said, I would be more then happy to do that but not the next day!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great post Boehr!!!!!!

Neal


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Just for the record ..... I Love the way N. Carolina works it.
When you kill a deer you authorize the tag by calling an 800 number that the DNR had set up.
Users can also go to an official DNR location and have the deer checked and weighed. Personally I think the 800 number was an awesome Idea, and it sure does get a more accurate account.
They worked it where everyone that called in was entered into a drawing for prizes.
It kept the callers calling in.
I think that would be a great Idea for Michigan.
How about others input ?


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Thanks for everyone being so polite to me, but courtesy doesn't make for very interesting forums! Go ahead and bash the DNR if you feel like it, I won't take it personally!
I just wanted to point out that the reply I posted on Jan 3 was not from me, it was from John Urbain (you'll see his name at the end of the reply). From now on, when I post answers under my user name, but from some other DNR personnel, I will list their name at the top. Except for Graham Hickling, the visiting scientist from New Zealand, who has logged into the forum under his name, Graham. 
By the way, John Urbain is involved in policy setting. And I'll foward your comments to him.
And as far as Jeff Greene stating that Newaygo and Osceola have their quota for heads, that only means they don't want to take any more deer heads for TB testing. They do still want deer information for the regular deer check.
Jean


----------

